# breeds and Breeders



## Silent_Assassin (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok I know that most of us like to raise our own dogs but if you had to buy a well started or finished (if there is such a thing lol) today what breed would you get and who would you call? And why? What breeder do you think is overrated or underrated? This should get something started!!!


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Gary Campbell for campbell curs, larry parker for parker curs, robert kemmer for kemmer curs, sean kelley for florida curs


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd say i would have to call a guy a few miles down the road from me. He has no specific name or breed (mostly bird/bull) but they are some hog catching machines. As far as all the names go, such as campbell,parker,kemmer,outlaw...............they all have their good and their bad, but i have seen more bad than good come from their kennels. two of the breeds im real familiar with Most of the dogs would either bite you, yelp on track, or just be too skiddish to hunt with. I have seen a couple jam up dogs that were bought as puppies and trained, but i think they all have way to many dogs to spend the amount of time that is required to make a "JAM UP" hog dog. Whenever you have 50 plus dogs on the yard, its pretty much impossible to hunt each dog enough to make it a good dog, so most are just culled off, which gives a bad name to the breeder because these dogs usually dont do good. Im sure some will disagree but thats  JMO


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 12, 2010)

very good thread! if a man does the math from start to finish he's probably better off to by a good blooded year old started hogdog than it would try to raise one. my family has bought hogdogs for about 30 years along with raising our own. in  30 years gary cambell has been the most truthfull about his dogs as any one person. letting pups have the freedom to rome and train themselves means the world!


----------



## MULE (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this question is a hard one. Where you hunting at? Kinda like asking whats the best big game rifle without knowing where we're going to hunt.


----------



## jdh4376 (Jan 12, 2010)

right on hogdogtw008


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Jan 12, 2010)

Hogdogtw088 your right about that!! If you go to Mr. Campbell and tell him what you are looking for exactly, he well be honest with you and tell you if he has or not, he is not going to just sell you a dog to sell a dog
Farm land and swamps just bc that what I’m hunting but if you’re in the mtn what do you like. I like the rough, medium range dog myself.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jan 13, 2010)

i am not one to buy a dog all my dogs come from buddies that have litters and are trying to get rid of them or the pound or buddys i hunt with will give a started dog away. as far as big name breeders i dont spend money on a hog dog so i have no input on them. dont see why you would spend alot of money on a dog that could go out and get killed on the first trip out to the woods no matter by hog gator or run over. they are woods dogs no tellin what can happen these are not show dogs that live in a house for ten years and you pay hundreds of dollars for em. i hunt alot in swfl and when we got to the woods you dont need a long range dog we go to the woods where the hogs are so no need for a dog to get out and range i have two fla currs that were givin to me and one i found on the side of the road i guess to be just an ole mutt (which is all a fla curr is anyway) and they go out max range about 600 yards and stop and catch em or stopy and bay em. i do live in tallahassee fl to go to school and i understands you might need a long range dog to cover more land but i knwo plenty of people that have litters and are willing to give pups away. so i dont see any reason for people to spend the money on a dog if you can get them for free and to spend big bucks on a gritty find dog seen too many of them die to do that


----------



## MULE (Jan 13, 2010)

I hunt Catahoulas, Plotts and Pitts.  

I've had the strain of Catahoulas for over 20+ years, they came from Texas. I've got several friends in TX and MS that we all trade back and forth with to keep enough dogs for out crosses. Personally I like the strains of cats that guys horse hunt off of. I think they've got more range.  I don't buy any, nor would I. Too many or bred for bay pens and for the pretty mearle patterns/glass eyes.  

The Plotts came from the Carolina's. I ONLY go to bear dog guys to buy my Plotts from.  

The Pitts, are the same as my cur dogs, I've had that strain for over 20+ years. I ONLY use game bred stock of pits. 

I expect when I turn out to not see my dogs for an hour before they check back in. I also expect them to KEEP doing this day after day till we find hogs. In the mountains we don't have as many hogs as S.Georgia and Florida, our dogs really have to hunt to find one.  When they do get on one I expect them to STAY on it till I get there, no matter how many hours it is. I don't want them to catch till I get there, due to not sure how long it will take me. 

I've tried a lot of dogs over the years from S.Georgia and Florida, dogs that have been on a lot of hogs from guys that truly knew what they were doing. Those dogs all seem to loose interest after not getting on hogs the first time or too. Even the ones that were long range dogs would start to hunt closer and closer. We never have the luck to dump out on hogs running in the fields. Guys in Florida/S.Georgia that I know do this all the time. I got straight bulldogs that can find and catch those hogs. 

In the mountains I usually I hunt one Plott and two Catahoulas. If I go down to South Georgia or Florida I hunt two Catahoulas only and/or maybe Catahoula/Pit cross. Straight pit to catch with on both. 

I like medium to long range dogs, and gritty but not catchy, that's the bulldogs job.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sean Kelley has the best florida cur line in my opinion and will show the dogs in the woods which I like.  Larry Parker has some good long range cur dogs that hunt.  Gary Campbell has some long range cur dogs that hunt and have a lot of bite.  Howard Carnathan (Bruno line ) is some of the best blackmouths on the market as well as blackmouths from Bayhead Cutvests.  Kemmer Curs go to Robert Kemmer, Plotts, get a weems bred dog, Catahoulas, mason catahoulas in Texas and a few good breeders in Louisiana.  I agree, you'll come out better off if you get a great deal on a finished hog dog and see it hunt in the woods before you buy it or get a trial or money back guarantee.  By the time you raise a pup and get it to two years old and finding hogs you'd be money ahead buying a finished dog which you can hunt immediately.  I raised my florida cur male from sean from a pup and he turned out jam up but if I buy any more they will be finished out.  I just don't have the patience for raising pups.  Some people do, not me.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jan 13, 2010)

If a man wanted a good plott, call mr Roy Stiles in N.C. Straight shooting big game Plott man.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 13, 2010)

sean kelley doesnt have a line he buys them from other people.  I can name two people off hand that have sold him litters and he turned around and sold them as his. Sorry to get on the kelley situation.


----------



## MULE (Jan 13, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> Mason catahoulas in Texas.


Funny, that's what strain mine are.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 13, 2010)

MULE said:


> Funny, that's what strain mine are.




Most of Mr. Mason's dogs are out of Facahatchee bloodlines, which are from Florida.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 13, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> Sean Kelley has the best florida cur line in my opinion and will show the dogs in the woods which I like.  Larry Parker has some good long range cur dogs that hunt.  Gary Campbell has some long range cur dogs that hunt and have a lot of bite.  Howard Carnathan (Bruno line ) is some of the best blackmouths on the market as well as blackmouths from Bayhead Cutvests.  Kemmer Curs go to Robert Kemmer, Plotts, get a weems bred dog, Catahoulas, mason catahoulas in Texas and a few good breeders in Louisiana.  I agree, you'll come out better off if you get a great deal on a finished hog dog and see it hunt in the woods before you buy it or get a trial or money back guarantee.  By the time you raise a pup and get it to two years old and finding hogs you'd be money ahead buying a finished dog which you can hunt immediately.  I raised my florida cur male from sean from a pup and he turned out jam up but if I buy any more they will be finished out.  I just don't have the patience for raising pups.  Some people do, not me.




WOW, a quote from Seans book, word for word.


----------



## MULE (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Most of Mr. Mason's dogs are out of Facahatchee bloodlines, which are from Florida.


 What's his first name?


----------



## JohnE (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr. Mason's first name? Douglas


----------



## RB78 (Jan 13, 2010)

*breeder*

I've got some fine dogs from Curtis )curdogsforhogs


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont know about the sean kelly thing . can you say dog pedler? i havent herd any thing good.maby some people dont know what good dogs are and can be fooled. i like rough medium range dogs  to silent assassin they get the job done!!!


----------



## handslayer50 (Jan 13, 2010)

I usually dont spend money on a dog. for some reason i have alot of patience with one i like gettin dgos as pups no matter what the breeds are and watchin them grow and turn into a hog dog. i love my dgos  i got now cause ive watched them go from zero to hero.


----------



## MULE (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Mr. Mason's first name? Douglas


I knew Facahatchee didn't sound familiar. My guys name is Sam Mason. I don't know a Douglas Mason.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't care what breed they are as long as they get the job done. I have one pure dog and the rest crosses. I bought 2 pups from Mr. Campbell. I bought these because I have heard more good than bad about his dogs and breeding program. Only other breeder I bought from was Douglas Mason. I recently traded the dog from him to a friend. He is a hard hunting dog with a lot of drive. Finding hogs, just needed to be broken off deer. I have heard the Outlaw curs are really good but the three I saw made my dogs look like super stars, but it very well may have been the owners not putting enough time into them.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 14, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> I agree, you'll come out better off if you get a great deal on a finished hog dog and see it hunt in the woods before you buy it or get a trial or money back guarantee.  By the time you raise a pup and get it to two years old and finding hogs you'd be money ahead buying a finished dog which you can hunt immediately.  I raised my florida cur male from sean from a pup and he turned out jam up but if I buy any more they will be finished out.  I just don't have the patience for raising pups.  Some people do, not me.



I really dont get this.........I understand buying a dog to get started hunting,or just to have something extra to run, but what enjoyment do you get from watching a dog that you didnt put any work or effort into training. Anyone can go buy a finished dog and catch hogs,but whats the point?? I have bought a few grown dogs, but that was a while back when i was just getting started up. All the dogs i have now I trained to find and catch hogs, and thats what i like so much about hunting, watching the dogs grow and get better.


----------



## MULE (Jan 14, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I really dont get this.........I understand buying a dog to get started hunting,or just to have something extra to run, but what enjoyment do you get from watching a dog that you didnt put any work or effort into training. Anyone can go buy a finished dog and catch hogs,but whats the point?? I have bought a few grown dogs, but that was a while back when i was just getting started up. All the dogs i have now I trained to find and catch hogs, and thats what i like so much about hunting, watching the dogs grow and get better.


 I agree 100%, and go one step further in saying that breeding your own stock and finding hogs with  the pups you bred and raised adds more too it too. I think you have three different catagories. (1) Breeders (2)Trainers (3)Hunters I've seen it over and over, where guys can do one or two of those but not all three.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Jan 14, 2010)

I just can’t stand a dog that sits at my feet or one that just walk everywhere he goes. Dogs that come out the boxes with a sense of urgency, with the mindset that there life isn’t complete till they catch a hog. Lol 
I think I will have to try out one of these good ol Florida cur. Any recommendations


----------



## MULE (Jan 14, 2010)

cajunl said:


> Mule If you don't mind where did your Mason dogs come from?


From a guy here in Ga(HCM) that was very good friends with him, they are the same age. Got a gyp right now that came straight off Sam Masons yard. Also the Sullivan, and Wager lines are very good too. The the Sam Mason line seemed to have the dogs with the more range. Buster was a fairly well known dog that produced some long ranging dogs.



cajunl said:


> He has what a leaopard was meant to be before they where Catahoula's. My grandpa had some back in the 80's and Mr. Sam Mason has been at it a very, very long time.


 Yes, he has been raising dogs a very long time. Long before NALC was ever around.



cajunl said:


> If I am not mistaken he had quite a few out of his lines that where bob tailed. The ones we had where both. They where good dogs before NALC and none of his dogs are reg.


 He started reg them when NALC started. Not sure on the bob tailed ones, I've never had any like that.


.....and to clarify. When I mean breeders I mean guys that are producing pups generation after generation and getting better hog dogs in each breeding. NOT, guys that are producing pups to advertise and sell.


----------



## hogrunner (Jan 14, 2010)

I have got some good black mouth curs from Jason Young in Young Harris, GA.  He has some Weatherford Ben blood and he not only breeds he hunts hogs with all his dogs!  I have been well pleased!  I just breed my Okefeenokee Cowboy to one of his females and we are expecting some awesome pups to train!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 14, 2010)

I know where NOT to get one from.  I would like to try one of them bird/bull crosses.


----------



## gin house (Jan 14, 2010)

a few different guys, it would be kemmer stock.  Robert Kemmer doesnt hunt much and is too old to hog hunt but his bloodlines have it bred in them deep but you wont go wrong getting one from him.  i got three pups from him last year, just started one this year, he was on two in two days up here, one was 316 lbs with good cutters and whitters, bayed like a pro, loves a hog.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Taz D, it seems you've got nothing but bad to say about everybody.  Sean said you bought a year old male dog from him, called it a cull on here and then turned around and sold it on craigslist.  If theres a dog peddler I'd say it was you.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## gin house (Jan 14, 2010)

alpha1, man i dont mean to be negative towards you or sean kelly, i dont know either of you but why do you bring him up so often?  is he your hunting idle?  to be real, nobody on here wants to hear about his dogs or books or whatever.  if i were to buy a book about hoghunting it would be from a very experienced hunter, dont mean to ramble on Robert Kemmer but when ESPN interviews sean kelly about his dogs, i would consider buying  a book.  please man, i dont mean to offend you but let it go.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 14, 2010)

I would say that i have some of the best dogs ive ever had I am a hog hunter and have several breeds of dogs ! I am a NALC breeder for 12 years and my dad has been breeding dogs for 60 years. we have bred some mighty fine dogs over the years but in order i would have to say that catahoulas goes to mrs bando. I had a pup off of her elvis dog and 5-Ls clamity jane.One of the best dogs that i ever had ..His name was bull gator and is brother to lil E ..I breed him several times too a ruff-n-ready gyp named stormy daze and all of there pups are pure fire and so was he! They are still breeding and hunting dogs out of his litters around n-fla ....The plott side has to go to crockett and the gyp i have is one of the best ive ever owned(and ive owed some good ones)! Someone mentioned weems bred dogs! I disagree .I dunno what he did but he bred the hunt and nose outta his plott 90% of his dogs are open mouthed and wont last 4 hours on a good night! (just my experience with them)..We bred My gyp with a brinle bart dog and got some true heat in some pups now almost 2 years and out running most grown dogs! Alot of our old line dogs have past on but we still got plenty of there offspring and there just getting better!!!!!!The pit i would say is anything out of pervis's roller dog ! Smart, no reverse, easy going dogs ! Non agressive at nothing but a hog ..We have been thru a few of his offspring as one of my buddys owned this dog. I have one off of them now ..one of the best ever! These are just my opioions and not fact!!!!!


----------



## MULE (Jan 14, 2010)

Sherry Bando and her Camp A-While catahoulas are bay pen and show dogs. Every dog I've ever seen that had her stock in it wouldn't get out from under your feet. 

They do bay good though, I'll give her that.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 15, 2010)

*deer season gone!*


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 16, 2010)

MULE said:


> Sherry Bando and her Camp A-While catahoulas are bay pen and show dogs. Every dog I've ever seen that had her stock in it wouldn't get out from under your feet.
> 
> They do bay good though, I'll give her that.



MR Mule
 CAMP_A_WHILE dogs are bred to hunt! 90% of the dogs she sells make woogs dogs! The other ten percent are bought for bay dogs or pets...BUT THESE DOGS WHERE BRED TO HUNT...These dogs are also good bay dogs but thats there job!!!!!!thats what the ppl but them for ... If you hunt that dog like you posed to and dont show them hogs they will make dogs ..And they are bred also for conformation but aint that what ya posed to do?????? Let me guess all them champion coon dog that win conformation wont go hunt!!!!!LOL  LIKE I SAID the dogs i got from her were pure fire and had good litters of dogs off that line and still do!!! And you cant make me believe that you bought a dog from mrs bando and he wont hunt! You prolly seen a dog that has camp-a-while stock in it that was been bred to trash!!!!!!  Like i said i know (hundreds) of ppl that hunt these dogs and all of them are fire on the ground!!!!!!!! Cant argue wit facts brother!!!!! Here a a few...Camp A-While Timex. Hunts hogs 6 nights a week, brings home the groceries every night, ultimate bay dog. Hunts with real heart & Soul on Time every time. Blue Leopard, Brown trim, black & liver spots. One blue eye, one gold eye.
Camp A-While Gator Bait, Gator lives in and hunts the swamp - blood trailed his first deer at 7 months, brought home his own hog at 8 months. Black leopard, brown trim, double amber eyes. 1st male puppy, Best Puppy In Show, Catahoula National Specialty, States Kennel Club, Fall 1996


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the real simple truth......most of the time the dog is ONLY as good as the "trainer."  Cannot always blame the dog.  You might come across a dog you think is just useless and no grit.....but under the right "trainer" or owner....that dog might have been great.


----------



## MULE (Jan 16, 2010)

If you live where there is a lot of hogs and your dogs don't have to hunt to find them bay pen dogs are fine. Dumpster dogs and Human society dogs will work too, in those areas. I've seen several dogs straight from her and crosses as well, not just one or two. Different guys had them, so I know it wasn't just the guy training it. They were all junk, when came to hunting in the mountains. 

Bay a hogs-YES, hunt out more than a couple hundred yards-NO. 

She advertises EVERYWHERE, and in my eyes that spells puppy peddler.  


.....I will give credit where its due. Crockett dogs are the real deal, I highly respect that line of dogs. A lot of them are silent dogs too. Taylor Crockett bred some great dogs. TazD you can still find them.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 16, 2010)

*change of attitude*

Tazd, I was simply replying to what you've done, you don't have to personally attack me.  You talk negative about Robert Kemmer, the founder of the kemmer line after trying a few kemmers that you didn't even get from him.  You talk negative about Mason who helps everybody and allows everybody to hunt with him.  You talk negative about Sean Kelley who my best dog is from.  You buy a dog from him with a money back guarantee, tell everyone on here how its a cull and then instead of culling the dog (because its a cull, right?)  you then turn around and sell the dog for more money than you paid for it on craigslist.  That is the definition of a sneaky dog peddlar and a dishonest person.  I just thought everybody on here should know how you do business.  You need to change your attitude and be more positive and do the right thing.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 16, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Here is the real simple truth......most of the time the dog is ONLY as good as the "trainer."  Cannot always blame the dog.  You might come across a dog you think is just useless and no grit.....but under the right "trainer" or owner....that dog might have been great.



i agree one hundred percent my best dog came from a guy who think he hog hunts the best and no one does it better said she wasnt good he gave her to me and now he doesnt believe that is my lead does and has found of 30 hogs in 12 trips


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 16, 2010)

removing a dog from your program is culling and selling a cull is selling a cull no matter what your name is or how much money is involved....


----------



## buddylee (Jan 16, 2010)

What a great bunch of members we have here, SILENT ASSASIN, you did a good job of stirring the bee hive 
Its a shame the mods allow bickering to go on. Most of the good members shy away from posting.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Jan 16, 2010)

op2:


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2010)

yep this ought to get interesting. Tazd, Robert might have directed you to someone else for the type of dog you wanted, i think ive heard in the past that your kemmer or kemmers came from mclain in georgia, theyre good rough dogs, i dont know about nose, but they are rough. Robert has more nose dogs and not too rough, i bought three pups from him, he guaranteed them, if i didnt like them bring them back, he said they are bred to have a super nose and winding ability.  thats a little confident in your blood.  Anyhow, ive started two of them and i'll guarantee one thing........they wont go back...they are going to be some great dogs.     guys, it all depend where you hunt, population and rough or bay, everybody is different.


----------



## MULE (Jan 16, 2010)

gin house said:


> guys, it all depend where you hunt, population and rough or bay, everybody is different.


 I agree 100% with the comment. There are way too variables. From South Georgia to North Georgia a different type dog works better.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 17, 2010)

*hog dogs*

Tazd, Use dogs that work where you hunt.  Don't mess with legends like Robert Kemmer and when you call a dog a cull then cull it don't resell it.  I don't have a problem with you tazd but I do have a problem with some of the things that you do and say.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 17, 2010)

The thread asked for peoples opinions and he gave it.  I to would like to see these 300-400 lb hogs you said you catch all the time.  Im sure your catchin a pile of em with that kelley fl cur line.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 17, 2010)

Well i dont no who sean kelley is or alpha 1 . the point i am gettin at is i started my own line of dogs they work good for every everyone prolly looks at my screen name and laughs but i aint out sellin dogs either in fact there is no one boar buster line dog been sold yet i do plan on get some out there in the future. With that said if Sean Kelleys Fl curs are so good then why dont u just give these guys that are givin u a bad name a dog make friends let them have one of ur fl curs from a pup if there as good as Sean kelley says they are they will make hog dogs and ur emamies will be happy with there dog and you clear ur name up simple as that. 

When i get my line of dogs out there i will prolly call around random people and place these dogs in homes for free. Just simply because no dog is the best and no dogs is the worst i just wanna get others oppions on my line to see if the compare to to everything out there in the world today. So anyone interested in try one of these boar buster line of just pm me ill put ur name on a list and choose from there and remember these first few will be free to hog hunters only and see how there turn out i may need to change some things in my breeding Thanks to all who read


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 17, 2010)

*hog hunting*

I have one florida cur from sean kelley and its a top dog.  I was replying to tazd who put down robert kemmer, an old man like me thats been around for a long time, started the kemmer line, etc, etc.  Robert Kemmer is a great man and has done a lot for a lot of people.    I found out from sean that tazd called a young male of his a cull on here and got everybody stirred up about it and then got sean banned.   What they didn't know was that tazd then instead of culling the dog went and sold it on craigslist.  Now if anybody needs to be called a dog peddlar I would say tazd fits the description.  He calls me names, he calls mason names who allows everybody to hunt with him in texas and helps people out.  He calls a lot of other people names and starts a lot of fights on here. I'm calling tazd out because in my opinion if you talk it you need to walk it.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 17, 2010)

Well tell sean to give tazd another pup if the one he got was a cull the sean shouldnt want it back not all dogs make hog dogs but if his fl curs are what he says they are give him another pup prove to him diffrent untill u show him ur dogs are good he has every right to say there not maybe yall had a bad experiance prove to him other wise it the only right way to do bisness


----------



## JohnE (Jan 17, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> I have one florida cur from sean kelley and its a top dog.  I was replying to tazd who put down robert kemmer, an old man like me thats been around for a long time, started the kemmer line, etc, etc.  Robert Kemmer is a great man and has done a lot for a lot of people.    I found out from sean that tazd called a young male of his a cull on here and got everybody stirred up about it and then got sean banned.   What they didn't know was that tazd then instead of culling the dog went and sold it on craigslist.  Now if anybody needs to be called a dog peddlar I would say tazd fits the description.  He calls me names, he calls mason names who allows everybody to hunt with him in texas and helps people out.  He calls a lot of other people names and starts a lot of fights on here. I'm calling tazd out because in my opinion if you talk it you need to walk it.



How is TazD putting down robert kemmer? He said that he doesnt breed them for hog hunting anymore, but for squirrel hunting. How is that putting someone down?
And what is wrong with him selling that dog for a pet?
Culling doesnt neccesarilly mean putting a bullet in it's head, all it is is taking a dog out of your breeding program.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 17, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> I have one florida cur from sean kelley and its a top dog.  I was replying to tazd who put down robert kemmer, an old man like me thats been around for a long time, started the kemmer line, etc, etc.  Robert Kemmer is a great man and has done a lot for a lot of people.    I found out from sean that tazd called a young male of his a cull on here and got everybody stirred up about it and then got sean banned.   What they didn't know was that tazd then instead of culling the dog went and sold it on craigslist.  Now if anybody needs to be called a dog peddlar I would say tazd fits the description.  He calls me names, he calls mason names who allows everybody to hunt with him in texas and helps people out.  He calls a lot of other people names and starts a lot of fights on here. I'm calling tazd out because in my opinion if you talk it you need to walk it.



1st of all im kinda sure that TAZD doesnt have the power to get anyone banned.  im thinking you need to man up and realize sean needs to take credit for his own actions. getting banned is something you do on your own. that being said, if im wrong, maybe a mod could clear this up for me. btw, i have never heard taz say anything bad about kemmer, or anyone else other then sean kelly, so as dad used to say , IF THE SHOE FITS!


----------



## Fifty (Jan 17, 2010)

Sean ( a well known dog peddler) sold the dog as a hog dog and it obviously wasnt(wow never saw that comin).  Tazd sold it for less as a pet, which it was.  As for name calling and starting arguements you take the cake. Most of all your posts are bashing other hunters for the way they hunt, where they hunt, and for the dogs they use.  Your supposively a 70yr old man, act like it.  And for your opinion of if you talk it walk it....wheres these monster hogs you supposively catch all the time.  youve been asked many times by many people.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 17, 2010)

TazD is a man of his word.  If he was a dog peddler like you say he would have sold the pups from Bo X Zena for big money. He gave them away to hunters to see how they would turn out. They are going to be bad to the bone   I know mine and the ones I hear about love a hog already.If I bought a dog from someone and they hyped him up like the peddler did and I took him to the woods and out ran him to a hog. I know I would be mad too.  This was between him and the peddler. I don't see where you fit in the picture. You have stayed on his rear since you joined the site. I think you should stop all the  and get on with life. We are still waiting for the pictures of all these 300-400 pound hogs you catch all the time too.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 17, 2010)

*calling it like I see it.*

Maybe I'm missing something.  All I know is Sean told me that tazd bought a dog from him that was a year old with a money back guarantee.  Tazd called sean a few days later and said I'm returning the dog.  Instead of returning the dog he went on this board and badmouthed the dog and sean and said he was culling the dog. Sean said he showed up with shaved arms and legs with a queer boyfriend and when he posted that on here he got banned. Sean said he also got mad when he told him that his pitbull crosses were not florida curs.   (correct me if I'm wrong) He then went on craigslist and I was told he sold the dog for more money as a jam up florida cur hog dog.  He apparently had tried a couple of kemmers and because they didn't work he badmouthed robert kemmer.  He then called mason a dog peddlar.  I guess anybody that sells a dog is a dog peddlar except for tazd.  My son said he'll be posting pictures for me soon.  I'm just saying what I've heard and seen with my own eyes and I don't jump on anybodys bandwagon I tell it as I see it.


----------



## luludavis (Jan 17, 2010)

Randy Wright Black Mouth curs


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 17, 2010)

I would buy a dog from someone who hunts hogs, breed does'nt matter just results. Leave it to the Florida boys to get this one off track, including Alpha (Sean). Its funny how Alpha's  advertising of Sean's book was word for word identical to Ninja's advertising of the book on other forums. Taz D sold me a Florida cur that was as described minus range and the not trashing part, but hey deer taste good too.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 17, 2010)

silent assasin got some pics from this weekend from them cambell stock. as the old saying goes "the pruff is in the pic"


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn’t mean to get all this stuff going again, my bad guys!!! My dogs are no where near as good as all you guys but I have this really cool trick where this hog just jump in my truck and ties its self up when he get there. here two of them really smart hogs from this weekend.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 18, 2010)

Good hogs


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 18, 2010)

No problem Guy, i'll take 6 times what i gave you for Chance. Thanks for the call.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 18, 2010)

*what?*

I'm randy taylor from georgia.  TazD if you didn't sell the dog on craigslist after calling it a cull and if you're not a queer with shaved arms and legs, if you didn't say anything negative about Robert kemmer or mason then I owe you an apology.  If all those things are true then we're done talkin.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2010)

alpha, i dont know if youre sean kelly or not, thats besides the fact that you yourself are probably about to be banned if you keep saying the same things sean said on here. you may want to tone it down a little.  Just trying to help out.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 20, 2010)

na na na na hey hey hey goodbye..............................alpha1 prepare for lift-off, 3..............2.........1...BANNED!!!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 20, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> na na na na hey hey hey goodbye..............................alpha1 prepare for lift-off, 3..............2.........1...BANNED!!!



that didnt take very long, lol.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 20, 2010)

satman32935 said:


> that didnt take very long, lol.



lol....naw, he was a cull from the get go


----------

